# first pet of 2015



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

sat working on the computer and the first pet of 2015 was on my arm ,, but no one wanted to take it :bandwagon:,,,,,,,, a wood tick :buds:


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

tom j said:


> sat working on the computer and the first pet of 2015 was on my arm ,, but no one wanted to take it :bandwagon:,,,,,,,, a wood tick :buds:


I have already seen 2 this year so far: it looks like it will be a bad year for ticks!:hair


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Hoping they all got froze last winter here.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

i have to find somthing to kill them dang ticks


----------



## k9 (Feb 6, 2008)

Guinea fowl help, they like to eat ticks.


----------



## marusempai (Sep 16, 2007)

Don't guinea fowl also like to eat bees?

Muscovy ducks are great for eating ticks too. Also flies and mosquitos. Love those birds.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Tom If you are planning on any of those birds your going to have to move. I think your neighbor's won't like the critters so well.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

dumb butt sold and moved ,, just befor he moved he gave me a trailer and gas grill ,, I think the new ones might be better ,,, like that will take much ,,,,  but no I do not want them birds , I want my bees


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Congrats on dumb butt moving. Maybe your right and the new tennets will be better.

 Al


----------



## Ford Zoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Found the first tick on my dog 2 weeks ago here in Northern WI. We laid the poor boy to rest that same day (due to old age, not ticks!) We have found 3 ticks in the house on us just today, and it's 34 and snowing lightly!


----------

